
Digital Resource Lifespan - nikbackm
https://xkcd.com/1909/
======
cosatelo
Most of the files that stick around operate on backup through ubiquity. While
it doesn't guarantee that the integrity of the media is shipe-shape, as long
as someone cares it will probably exist(e.g video game roms and embarrassing
pictures).

------
PaulHoule
The counter example to that is the preservation of old video games.

